# Ryobi One+ Lithium charger failed???



## oddsocks (27 Feb 2009)

I've had my ryobi with LiIon battery and charger since christmas and have recharged probably 4 times. Today, with the Li battery in the charger, both the red and green lights flash and no charge happens. If I put a Ryobi NICad in it seems to charge ok, going fom flashing red to solid green in about 30mins.

Looking on google it seems to be a common problem, so guess I'll be calling screwfix in the morning. There is even feedback on screwfx for the same problem. The ryobi webpage forum tab is 'down for maintenance'.

Has anyone else experienced this, or been able to determine if its the battery or the charger? the battery test was showing 'red' but is now amber' so it looks like minimal charge went in.


----------



## neilyweely (27 Feb 2009)

bloody hell, I'm pleased youposted that. I was gonna get one this week. Guess I'm gonna stall that purchase. Let us know what happens.

1.15am, I just got in from the w'shop, having machined a load of elm thats needed tomorrow (today). Whats your excuse?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## oddsocks (27 Feb 2009)

well, best I can come up with is fitting axminster timber racking in the garage and then loading it up and not realising what the time was!


----------



## Maverick.uk (27 Feb 2009)

I was in scewfix the other day when i guy was taking one back for the exact same reason......Me thinks there is a major problem here somewhere.

Cheers

Mav


----------



## oddsocks (27 Feb 2009)

Maverick, I agree.

After my post last night I read all the reviews on screwfix and found this in one from 31 Jan 09,...._.Leaving the battery on charge in an unheated shed hadnt done anything by following morning. Charging in the house was OK. this may be a problem for site workers_.

Sure enough, after leaving the charger and battery indoors overnight it is now charging correctly (solid red and flashing green, then after about 30mins going to solid green). Battery self test confirms it is fully charged.

I'll still call screwfix but it looks like an exchange would not help if it is a general temperature related design issue


----------

